# Bow hunters



## kevlar (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got a bear kodiak hunter recurve bow wondering who else slings arrows?


----------



## wildbio (Mar 14, 2008)

I go after deer and elk with a bow here in Montana.
Nothing like hunting elk during the rut!
I love it but also rifle hunt during that season


----------



## kevlar (Mar 14, 2008)

compound or recurve?


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I hunt with a bow and do a lot of target shooting. Gotta love em.


----------



## 046 (Mar 14, 2008)

another bow hunter here... deer


----------



## FSTS (Mar 14, 2008)

Another slinger here. I hunt deer and turkey with it.


----------



## kevin85 (Mar 16, 2008)

I hunt with both the bow and gun here in CT. But the last two years I have been addicted to the bow!!! I actually set out this year to get a harvest on video, and was able to do it with this small one. Check out the video...


----------



## FSTS (Mar 16, 2008)

*Awesome*

Hey Kevin85 that was an awesome video, congratulations. :rockn:


----------



## kevin85 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks. I improved my camera arm to give me a little more flexibility for this year. I can't wait to get back out there in a treestand. Too bad the season is so far away. I haven't been out practicing with my bow, but that is only weeks away......


----------



## BC_Logger (Mar 16, 2008)

I shoot compound and recurve, I use to shoot at the Olympian level but got tired of it and so did my wallet ,

you think chainsaws are expensive think again


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 16, 2008)

*Doesn't my nickname give it away?*

I shoot a bowtech blackhawk...deer hunting. Still get the shotgun out for gun season and a muzzleloader...but much prefer bowhunting.
Had a handmade osage orange long bow given to me a year ago and want to give instinctive shooting a try this year w/ it. Hopefully after practicing all spring and summer I might feel confident enough to try game in the fall.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, count me in; three a year with my bow here is my best the bow
in the picture did not kill the buck, my mathews mq 1 killed it and the gob!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 16, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yes, count me in; three a year with my bow here is my best the bow
> in the picture did not kill the buck, my mathews mq 1 killed it and the gob!


 NIce buck, You could'nt miss them horns coming through the woods.


----------



## 046 (Mar 17, 2008)

sad to say... have gotten off the practice routine practicing bow/arrow. 

been spending too much time shooting air guns. for awhile there, was getting loads of practice most every day. no secret... loads of practice=consistent shots


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 17, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> NIce buck, You could'nt miss them horns coming through the woods.



The credit goes to god I just made the shot,he put the book deer
under my stand! When I took him, I knew he was good but did not know 
he would be in the p&y book and nearer the top at that!


----------



## Blazin (Mar 17, 2008)

I just got back into it last year, with a '05 Diamond Rapture, and anchored a nice fat spike at 30yrds. It's definitely a rush to take em with a stick! 

Cool vid kevin85!!


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 19, 2008)

Last year was my first as a bow hunter. I loved it, I was the closest I have ever been to deer and other wildlife. I passed on a few does and the same two button bucks about 15 times, never had a shot at a buck though. I did get a 'coon and a squirrel lol.

I got a good deal on a Darton Avalanche set at 65#, and its whisper quiet.


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm considering taking it up this year. Been kicking it around for a couple of years. It would give me a 3 1/2 month deer season here in Illinois. Have to buy a bow and get good with it before fall though. Would mean a lot of practice. Won't even consider it if I can't put the arrow right where I want it consistantly. 

Couple of the guys at work have sworn off shotgun season because of the overcrowding and have been hunting with bow exclusively for the past couple of years. Puts you right on the peak of the rut. First shotgun season is usually about a week after the peak.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 21, 2008)

There is something magical about releasing an arrow,,,,fallowing it through till it thumps the target. 

There is something spiritual about hunting with a bow, like it were a part of our DNA as something we were born to do!

Took the bow out today, early for the first day of the year. But she didn't shoot well when I put her away last year, 20 years old, maybe time?.
It must have been me as she did alright today!

Here is the 3rd group of the day, 40 yards, stiff wind (the camera shot is from the line of site,,,,, the wind turned the arrows to the target) Instinctive shooting off fingers. I call this a real good place to start.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2008)

I have had great success with a bow over the years, always get my share of meat and at least one decent buck. The most satisfaction I personally have had was this year, when I helped my wife make her first kill and it was with her bear compound! It is just a little doe she missed the buck twice and finally took the nanny after rut was winding down! The buck better learn next year because she has got something for him in mind.
 buckfever


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 21, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have had great success with a bow over the years, always get my share of meat and at least one decent buck. The most satisfaction I personally have had was this year, when I helped my wife make her first kill and it was with her bear compound! It is just a little doe she missed the buck twice and finally took the nanny after rut was winding down, the buck better learn next year because she has got something for him in mind.
> buckfever




Good job! 

Lunger shot?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 21, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Good job!
> 
> Lunger shot?



There is no better joy than seeing the light come on in a beginners
eyes after understanding this sport we love so well!


----------



## cjk (Mar 21, 2008)

There is nothing else like it. Highly addicting. Less than 6 months till season opens here.  

I shoot a Mathews legacy and have been playing with a recurve for the last couple of years. The modern compounds are almost like cheating if you have done your practicing. The recurve is a lot more of a challenge. 

Im hoping to draw an elk tag in Colorado this fall and tag along with some friends who go every year.


----------



## oneadam12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Haven't had a lot of luck the last couple of years here. The weather is always too hot to deal with lately. Maybe this year I'll get another one.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 23, 2008)

oneadam12 said:


> Haven't had a lot of luck the last couple of years here. The weather is always too hot to deal with lately. Maybe this year I'll get another one.




Heat is a huge problem here. 

Even at 10, 000' it can be real hard to to cool game down and keep it cool. 

As soon as you can, start field dressing, skin and quarter elk. 

In your day pack, carry a box of pepper in a zip-lock baggy, the places you cut and split pour heavy amounts of pepper on it, more latter. 

For an elk, your going to want at least 5#'s of salt for the hide/cape, flesh as soon as you can and salt as heavy as it can take. Fold the hide flesh-flesh so it won't dry out, but keep it cool. 

A little trick, put the salted hide/cape in garbage bags, triple thick or as many as you can spare . in another triple thick bag, dump in as much ice as you can spare. Fold the hide/cape around the bag of ice and put them in the triple thick bag. Surround with tarps, hunting coats, sleeping bags, bring old sheets and blankets, anything you can find to keep the hide cool. Not wet, and don't let it dry out. Get it to your taxidermist as soon as you can, he will frezze it the way he wants it froze. Salt and cool will give you a couple day to get it to him. 

There are a hundred ways to save meat when it's hot out,,,,and there all wrong, Hunting the cold weather fronts is your best hope. And rarely an option. 

The insides of the ribs and the parts that were under the hide will get a coating, a film, but were you cut the quarters and split the back, flys will try to start there, black pepper will fix that. 

Get the quarters/meat off the ground at least, hang in a tree is better. Cut slash and pile it as heavy as you can around the meat will keep birds and the sun out. Hanging it in the thickest timber on the north side of a hill will help also. 

Sportsmen warehouse and Bass Pro Shops are selling bigger and bigger coolers every year, but I had yet seen one that will hold elk quarters, unless you bone the meat out. 

Cool nights are not enough for the hot days. Lining out your cooler or game possessor with a cooler is part of the hunt planning, finding a possessor that will hang the meat for a week is hard to find.


----------



## oneadam12 (Mar 23, 2008)

The meat isn't the problem usually...it's just hard to get into a hunting mood when it's 90° outside and you are dripping wet with sweat just sitting in the tree.


----------



## KMB (Mar 24, 2008)

oneadam12 said:


> The meat isn't the problem usually...it's just hard to get into a hunting mood when it's 90° outside and you are dripping wet with sweat just sitting in the tree.



I hear ya...!!!

Kevin


----------



## cjk (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips ShoerFast, I will keep them in mind if I get to go. 

My friends have been taking big coolers out with them. They have been boning out the animal on the spot and packing it out to camp. Then taking the meat somewhere out there to get it frozen for the ride home. I helped cut up their meat last fall, still frozen solid after the trip home. Yum.


----------



## goatchin (Mar 25, 2008)

High country man right here. got my first deer at 15 years old-150lb doe, 20 yards double lung shot.

I'm currently shooting leagues in the bow shop. I got two first places in the youth league and then i got moved up to the adult league and just placed 8th place, flight A out of 12 places...i beat one guy out by 1 point and got beat from 7th place by 7 points, but i beat the guy in "x" count by 8. on week 4 of our spring league. also i shoot 3-D courses when i get time or my buddy (shop owner) goes.


shop sayin is "Thats the High Country differance right there!" LOL


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2008)

Now this will make me take up bow hunting.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey! where the heck did you get that pic of my wife???


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sorry she told me she was a widow.:crazy1: But after she watched me shoot a bow, she told me i was a :looser:


----------



## kevlar (Apr 9, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Now this will make me take up bow hunting.



Whoa I just fell in love...again.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Apr 9, 2008)

*Watch it*

Man she could put an eye out ez with them big ole kahunas.


----------



## needsOIL (Apr 18, 2008)

*Nice Video*

Hey Kevin all that music didn`t scare the deer hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahah:monkey:  :chainsawguy: :rockn: :crazy1: 


nice shot LOL BR


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2008)

Big bow hunter here. Darton Yukon 72 lb draw. Hunt anything from deer to rabbit


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yes, count me in; three a year with my bow here is my best the bow
> in the picture did not kill the buck, my mathews mq 1 killed it and the gob!



Rope had i known you were a bow hunter i woulda tried to get a few hunts together last season. There is always this season though


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 20, 2008)

gremlin said:


> Rope had i known you were a bow hunter i woulda tried to get a few hunts together last season. There is always this season though



Ok your woods or mine? I am already supposed to have another member
hunt maybe we can all get together for a hunt! I have many,many spots
that can yield a good buck on public ground in the mountains! Most are
in wilderness areas so your only limited to your stamina! I have one spot
that has large,large black bear in the 5 to 6 hundred pound range. I almost stuck one two years ago but it quartered to instead of away!


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ok your woods or mine? I am already supposed to have another member
> hunt maybe we can all get together for a hunt! I have many,many spots
> that can yield a good buck on public ground in the mountains! Most are
> in wilderness areas so your only limited to your stamina! I have one spot
> that has large,large black bear in the 5 to 6 hundred pound range. I almost stuck one two years ago but it quartered to instead of away!



At this time i dont own my own land here. WIll be pretty soon. I do have several locations that folks let me hunt. A few big bucks on one plot. Im not much into the horns just the meat. And if we get together for a hunt on your land you can put as far away from that bear as possible. Had a run in with one several yrs ago. Want nothing to do with them now ha ha


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 20, 2008)

gremlin said:


> At this time i dont own my own land here. WIll be pretty soon. I do have several locations that folks let me hunt. A few big bucks on one plot. Im not much into the horns just the meat. And if we get together for a hunt on your land you can put as far away from that bear as possible. Had a run in with one several yrs ago. Want nothing to do with them now ha ha



The bears are in a spot where some big bucks roam but I carry counter assault it will get them away! Anyway if meat is all ya are after I know many meat stands that have some small basket eight points mixed in. I like to go to the big buck habitat and have bumped bears off beds in darkness, they ran so I am either scary or lucky We usually hunt within a hundred yards apart, yelling range and on buck travel corridors. I can't promise a buck but can put us where they are!


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> The bears are in a spot where some big bucks roam but I carry counter assault it will get them away! Anyway if meat is all ya are after I know many meat stands that have some small basket eight points mixed in. I like to go to the big buck habitat and have bumped bears off beds in darkness, they ran so I am either scary or lucky We usually hunt within a hundred yards apart, yelling range and on buck travel corridors. I can't promise a buck but can put us where they are!



sounds good. I usually carry a sidearm if i know there are bear. As long as law permits it. and thats what happened to me. got to my spot extra early and bumped a bear not even 100 yrds in. scared the chit out of both of us. bout an hour after first light he came back. i waited till 2 or so and he just kept circling me. he finally got out of sight and i made a run for it. left my stand there and all ha ha


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 20, 2008)

The pics of last year and those bucks seemed to have survived
I think it is these two in April with nubs stated! They both should
be book deer it will be fun to watch them grow and try to harvest
one of them in fall!

I managed to get a fair six point but even though I saw
a great one, he was fifty yards broadside, too far for me
to take the chance of wounding him he was definitely
a book deer!


----------



## gremlin (Apr 20, 2008)

wow super good looking animals


----------



## Wirenut2266 (May 12, 2008)

Deer, bear, elk hunter here. Shoot hoyt......Love to pheasant as well! Sad to say, cutting wood third on list!


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 13, 2008)

Instinctive shooter here. I hunt primarily with an old Bear Recurve. Love the weapon, shoots real good. My brother and i also make custom recurves from split osage orange, locust,and hickory! We also back em with sinew and or rawhide.

Crossbows just became legal and i enjoy shootin my new horton as well! Was leaving a storm damage job today in Gatlinburg, Tennessee and saw a big male black bear across the road in the bushes watchin us. Glad i had the Smith and Wesson handy in the truck because earlier in the day i heard movement and we felt like we were being watched! We were, and what's bad is the lady feeds em all the time! No wonder people have been attacked by em up here. I hate to say it, but he would've got lead poisoning real quick! :monkey:


----------

